# St Kitts 1947



## tomburke (Sep 26, 2009)

I am writing at the request of Tom Burke, a relative visiting England from Australia. Tom served on St Kitts and recalls an incident (abt 1947)when St Kitts was escourting the Royal Family going to South Africa on the Vanguard. Tom recalls the Princess Elizabeth leaning on newly painted rails and getting black lines on the back of her pink coat. Has anyone heard this tale from a relative serving on St Kitts? Tom is 82 now and is hoping to hear about anyone serving at the same time, he was also on the Apollo, Nelson and Ajax.


----------

